# Flaunting your fat.



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone here do it?Guys/girls I would love to here your stories.
I had time to shop a little today and did it for the first time.
I normally don't show any bare belly but I had bought a cute short sweater and never had worn it.
Soooo heres the outfit I squeezed into and old pair of jeans just a little too small so I had lots of belly sticking out, a white camisole that was a little small and the short sweater over that.
Went to the mall walked in with my belly on display all giggley and wow it felt great.
Shopped for an hour or so and was in one store and there were a few young girls working in there and I overheard them talking about my belly and how I should wear bigger jeans!
So any of you have a tale to tell? lets hear it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 7, 2009)

usually as an armpiece


----------



## Tracii (Mar 7, 2009)

I've done that too.LOL


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

I only do it when I'm sure I'm not going to run into anyone I know. Though occasionally i let something accidently slip when im with my friends, because one of them is big too and his belly is always hanging out so i think i have the right to join him hehe


----------



## Tracii (Mar 7, 2009)

You know what I find soo cute?A guy that has on a T-shirt that isn't quite long enough and his belly hangs out a little.Makes me want to reach under his shirt and rub that big belly.SWOON!


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> You know what I find soo cute?A guy that has on a T-shirt that isn't quite long enough and his belly hangs out a little.Makes me want to reach under his shirt and rub that big belly.SWOON!



I coudln't agree more. I don't mind whether a belly sticks out a little or a lot, when it doesn't fit into clothes I find it amazing (but far too tempting)


----------



## Tracii (Mar 7, 2009)

Saw one tonight at the grocery both of us in the ice cream isle trying to decide what we wanted.
He was nice looking but that belly was awesome.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Saw one tonight at the grocery both of us in the ice cream isle trying to decide what we wanted.
> He was nice looking but that belly was awesome.



You guys are so lucky to live in America. Here (Australia) it doesn't seem like there are that many people who do that. Thankfully though one of my friends has gained heaps of weight lately and isn't afraid to show it off:eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

the hanging belly said:


> You guys are so lucky to live in America. Here (Australia) it doesn't seem like there are that many people who do that. Thankfully though one of my friends has gained heaps of weight lately and isn't afraid to show it off:eat2:



yeah australia is a bit pretentious like that.. im never scared to show off my fat.. i love the reaction on peoples faces.. lol.. 

maybe ill go join the circus lol


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 15, 2009)

I let it all hang out, all the time. I try to wear something appropriate for the time and place - I wouldn't wear shorts and a tank top to a Bar Mitzvah, if you know what I'm sayin' - but I don't dress to conceal my fatness. It's my body, my shape, and I take great pride in it. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 15, 2009)

Went to the grocery tonight and did a little flaunting it was great fun.
My favorite jeans which I had been hoping to fit in again soon are almost too small, how did that happen?OMG they were tight, I had to stuff my belly in by hand it was almost a "O" moment for me.
Anyway while at the store a cute couple were in the aisle and he just kept starring at me so I smiled and went on shopping the next aisle over we met again and his wife caught him giving me the once over again and she said John keep your eyes to yourself and he said I'm an FA I can't help but look.
She told me in the check out I appologize for my husband he has a thing for large women I hope he didn't offend you.
I told her I was very flattered not offended at all.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

I Don't dress to make it overwhelmingly stand out.

I More-So Take the 'My Fat is just a gorgeous accessory' approach. I wear things that form-fit it, So My little rolls can be seen through the shirts I wear sometimes. Unless it's my arms. Oh, Do I LOVE Showing off my arms. 


Though I did let my belly hang out and wore a too-short shirt once in highschool a couple years back. But only cause my friends wrote on my belly for my birthday with like, hearts and daisies and sillyness.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 17, 2009)

i guess driving shirtless in the summer months would be flaunting my fat


----------



## vermillion (Mar 17, 2009)

i like to show off my fatty arms
i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...

here's a pretty typical shirt for me... 

View attachment dyaaaana.JPG


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 17, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...



Ohhh yeah, you are one hot little slurp, girlie.

I pretty much never wear sleeves anymore. I let the arm rolls greet the world each day.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep your a cutie love that top too.


----------



## Tau (Mar 18, 2009)

I wear what i want to wear and i don't compromise either. I'm one of those people who get letters of warning cos their cleavage is too xtreme LOL! When I was younger I hid my fat body - I was so ashamed of letting anybody see my curves, the rolls on my back, the darkness between my thighs. When I finally woke up to the fact that I like how i looked - I just felt such joy in being in my own skin that - unless we're like seriously pitching for new business or I'm in client meetings- I'm letting it all hang out all the time .


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

Tracii said:


> You know what I find soo cute?A guy that has on a T-shirt that isn't quite long enough and his belly hangs out a little.Makes me want to reach under his shirt and rub that big belly.SWOON!





the hanging belly said:


> I coudln't agree more. I don't mind whether a belly sticks out a little or a lot, when it doesn't fit into clothes I find it amazing (but far too tempting)



_*I triple that emotion. The urge to slip my hands under a shirt and get all up close and personal with an exposed *__*belly *__*is strong in this one. *_

_*@Tau: I hear you with the office wear. I'm almost always one button shy of a reprimand. I hate clothes in general and try to wear as little as possible when i can get away with it. The weather is *__*finally *__*starting to warm up here and certain co-workers have already started teasing that they are dying to see what I strip down to once I am officially off-the-clock and walking out the door. *_


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 18, 2009)

i do it all the time! i wear whatever feels right and looks good..TO ME. last summer i wore a jean skirt and a pink babydoll cammi that was tight and cute and i thought i looked like a cute lil pudgy sex pot. and i never got more dirty looks from woman or more "i wanna fuck you" looks from men. after all confidence in any out fit is whats sexy.


----------



## jay kratos (Mar 18, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...



That is a cute picture of yourself


----------



## Tracii (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm slowly building confidence as far as wearing tighter clothes goes thats a big step for me.
The last time I was heavy I dressed in the frumpy clothes or strech pants (in black YUK!)and a top that hid everything,sooo boring.
This time its a different ball game, letting the whole me be seen is how I'm doing it and it feels great.
I never noticed FA's back then but I do now!


----------



## KFD (Mar 18, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...




HAWT!!!!!

*Sorry to threadjack...Back to lurking...

KFD


----------



## shin_moyseku (Mar 19, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> I let it all hang out, all the time. I try to wear something appropriate for the time and place - I wouldn't wear shorts and a tank top to a Bar Mitzvah, if you know what I'm sayin' - but I don't dress to conceal my fatness. It's my body, my shape, and I take great pride in it. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look.



I totally agree with Aletha in this, Bar mitzvah arent to use tank top and shorts.


----------



## syrah (Mar 20, 2009)

Tracii said:


> You know what I find soo cute?A guy that has on a T-shirt that isn't quite long enough and his belly hangs out a little.Makes me want to reach under his shirt and rub that big belly.SWOON!


:wubu:

I have a big thing for too tight bras in tight tops too. There's nothing better than boobs overflowing their cups


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 22, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> i do it all the time! i wear whatever feels right and looks good..TO ME. last summer i wore a jean skirt and a pink babydoll cammi that was tight and cute and i thought i looked like a cute lil pudgy sex pot. and i never got more dirty looks from woman or more "i wanna fuck you" looks from men. after all confidence in any out fit is whats sexy.



Very refreshing openness and very sexy imagery, Sugar!


----------



## lawriesv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'm slowly building confidence as far as wearing tighter clothes goes thats a big step for me.
> The last time I was heavy I dressed in the frumpy clothes or strech pants (in black YUK!)and a top that hid everything,sooo boring.
> This time its a different ball game, letting the whole me be seen is how I'm doing it and it feels great.
> I never noticed FA's back then but I do now!



You referred to "the last time I was heavy". Would you care to tell us when that was; how much you weighed at the time; how much you lost, and why; when, why, and from what weight you decided to (re)gain; and at what weight you are now?

Your profile photo is beautiful!!!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment lawriesv


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 26, 2009)

Tracii:

Any Before and after pictures to share? That way we know your are for real. Sometimes people just make up stories to get people to answer the threads. Best of Luck, thanks for sharing.


Bigjoedo


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> I let it all hang out, all the time. I try to wear something appropriate for the time and place - I wouldn't wear shorts and a tank top to a Bar Mitzvah, if you know what I'm sayin' - but I don't dress to conceal my fatness. It's my body, my shape, and I take great pride in it. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look.




Mmmmmmm Aletha in Tanks and shorts. :wubu: Film at 11????.....tee hee I wish!!!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2009)

Well BigJoe here you go.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## HugeFan (Mar 27, 2009)

Whether this comment gets removed or not, I'm going to say this. The reason I value Dimensions, and have for many years, is that its forums have honest posters, and, for the most part, lack the fake types who use this outlet to write fiction. The husband said '....well, I'm an FA..." Right. Overlooking the fact that said BBW was born a BHM (or just a HM, not sure?) Made up is made up.

There is a reason certain boards have a ranking on their profiles for fake/real.....I just don't want Dimensions to need that.


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 27, 2009)

Tau said:


> I wear what i want to wear and i don't compromise either. I'm one of those people who get letters of warning cos their cleavage is too xtreme LOL! When I was younger I hid my fat body - I was so ashamed of letting anybody see my curves, the rolls on my back, the darkness between my thighs. When I finally woke up to the fact that I like how i looked - I just felt such joy in being in my own skin that - unless we're like seriously pitching for new business or I'm in client meetings- I'm letting it all hang out all the time .


I like this story


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 27, 2009)

Despite my mother's time-worn nagging question "Doesn't it bother you to have that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" I don't literally let my bare belly hang out. Unless of course I'm at the beach wearing a 2-piece swimsuit, and then my huge hanging belly is on full display. In the warm weather I regularly wear shorts and shortish skirts and sleeveless tops to show off my long fat bare arms and legs.

I most definitely flaunt my fat, but I'm of "a certain age" (51 and counting) so I do dress appropriately. I also have a professional demeanor to maintain. It's just that my fashion statement is that a few hundred pounds of extra fat does a body good. A lifetime of obesity has made me a better, more creative and more independent woman. So I walk tall and carry my fat with pride because I'm just vain enough to think my fat looks good on me, and I do dress well and try to maintain good posture. Methinx also that this warm jiggly fat makes me so much more sensual too. So I generally wear form-fitting outfits that hug my large curves and make no secret of the fact that I own a big fat ass, big fat belly, big fat breasts etc. And if my fat happens to bounce around as I walk, that feels pretty good too. I'm very good to my fat, and it's very good to me.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

Tracii, nice before and after photos!  You've filled out very beautifully!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 28, 2009)

Huge Fan I P.M.'d you and answered your rather tasteless Q in a very polite way.I understand why you asked and it was a valid Q.
How my body is shaped is beyond my control.If I don't fit your mold I'm sorry.


----------



## HugeFan (Mar 28, 2009)

Given the nature of these forums, and when you aren't posting in the GLBTG/BHM section, I think it might be relevant...that you say you 'understand why I asked' but that it was tasteless is revealing. I didn't say anything before, but once you started making things up explicitly in your posts in a non-make-believe section, i couldn't help myself. A made up story about the grocery store was just a bit too much, even for you. I have nothing against transgendered individuals, but come on....there is a forum for that. This isn't it.


----------



## Cors (Mar 28, 2009)

HugeFan said:


> Given the nature of these forums, and when you aren't posting in the GLBTG/BHM section, I think it might be relevant...that you say you 'understand why I asked' but that it was tasteless is revealing. I didn't say anything before, but once you started making things up explicitly in your posts in a non-make-believe section, i couldn't help myself. A made up story about the grocery store was just a bit too much, even for you. I have nothing against transgendered individuals, but come on....there is a forum for that. This isn't it.



Excuse me, transgender and queer people can participate outside of the GLBTQ board too without having to justify themselves and explain who they are. 

I find the way you kept bringing up Tracii's gender extremely tasteless. If you are curious about her gender identity or even the authenticity of her stories, you could have PMed her instead of leaving accusatory comments like this. Tracii has been extremely open about who she is and I applaud that. You would have noticed this if you had bothered to read her posts outside of the Weight Board. 

I am inclined to believe that you are just a homophobic, transphobic guy who feels disgusted and ashamed about getting aroused by her pictures and stories.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 28, 2009)

That grocery store post did happen if it didn't why would I post it?
Yes I am a transsexual and went thru SRS 15 years ago and have endured many of the ugly comments people have made over the years,this is just another to add to the list.
Yes a few male traits still remain hormones can't change that.
I have always been female inside and made the changes thru surgery and am very happy with who I am. 
Cors thanks for kind words you have always been very open I respect you for that.
I did try to handle this via P.M but Huge Fan wouldn't let it go.


----------



## VVET (Mar 28, 2009)

HugeFan said:


> Given the nature of these forums, and when you aren't posting in the GLBTG/BHM section, I think it might be relevant...that you say you 'understand why I asked' but that it was tasteless is revealing. I didn't say anything before, but once you started making things up explicitly in your posts in a non-make-believe section, i couldn't help myself. A made up story about the grocery store was just a bit too much, even for you. I have nothing against transgendered individuals, but come on....there is a forum for that. This isn't it.



Yes, there is a forum for that. But, that doesn't mean they are to only post there, does it?
Just because events seem unlikely to someone, doesn't mean it didn't happen.
A story was posted on the web today about a young man holding up an ex-cop at a police narcotics convention. (?) He, of course, was caught.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2009)

Hugefan, you've had your say, and while I don't think it was fair or appropriate, we are letting it stand. A good deal of what we read in this forum is fantasy-based, as it is an important part of sexuality regardless of a person's gender or orientation. I am not saying she posted something untrue - I am just saying it isn't an issue.

Also, by posting her photos it is apparent that Tracii is not trying to hide anything or be deceptive. She has every right to post in this forum and any other on this site.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2009)

HugeFan said:


> Given the nature of these forums, and when you aren't posting in the GLBTG/BHM section, I think it might be relevant...that you say you 'understand why I asked' but that it was tasteless is revealing. I didn't say anything before, but once you started making things up explicitly in your posts in a non-make-believe section, i couldn't help myself. A made up story about the grocery store was just a bit too much, even for you. I have nothing against transgendered individuals, but come on....there is a forum for that. This isn't it.



Then leave. Ain't no room for this kind of rudeness and tastelessness.



Cors said:


> Excuse me, transgender and queer people can participate outside of the GLBTQ board too without having to justify themselves and explain who they are.
> 
> I find the way you kept bringing up Tracii's gender extremely tasteless. If you are curious about her gender identity or even the authenticity of her stories, you could have PMed her instead of leaving accusatory comments like this. Tracii has been extremely open about who she is and I applaud that. You would have noticed this if you had bothered to read her posts outside of the Weight Board.
> 
> I am inclined to believe that you are just a homophobic, transphobic guy who feels disgusted and ashamed about getting aroused by her pictures and stories.



I agree.


----------



## Elvid (Apr 14, 2009)

I get a huge thrill going out in public with a tight top on knowing that I look fat; just yesterday it was warm and I wore a really quite nice top that I bought when I was slim yet never wore it outside as I felt that it made me look fat even when I wasn't...as I've put on at least two stone in the last year (purposely) I really enjoyed wearing it and knowing that I looked all squishy. My wife commented that my boobies and tummy were jiggling, that was music to my ears mmmm :eat2:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

Yesterday when I went out I wore jeans that fitted me about 7 kg ago. They accentuated mt love handles and broadening bum. My new fat little tummy hang over the top of the jeans. And I wore a short top to show of my fat. I looked fat in this outfit, and I loved it.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll bet you looked devine and felt great too.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 15, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I'll bet you looked devine and felt great too.



Yep! Never felt better about my body!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Apr 15, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> Yesterday when I went out I wore jeans that fitted me about 7 kg ago. They accentuated mt love handles and broadening bum. My new fat little tummy hang over the top of the jeans. And I wore a short top to show of my fat. I looked fat in this outfit, and I loved it.



What a thoroughly delicious thought ;-)


----------



## fatterxisxhotter (Aug 13, 2009)

Tracii said:


> You know what I find soo cute?A guy that has on a T-shirt that isn't quite long enough and his belly hangs out a little.Makes me want to reach under his shirt and rub that big belly.SWOON!



Is this what you're referring to? :happy: 

View attachment Photo 211.jpg


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 13, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Despite my mother's time-worn nagging question "Doesn't it bother you to have that belly of yours hanging out for all the world to see?" I don't literally let my bare belly hang out. Unless of course I'm at the beach wearing a 2-piece swimsuit, and then my huge hanging belly is on full display. In the warm weather I regularly wear shorts and shortish skirts and sleeveless tops to show off my long fat bare arms and legs.
> 
> I most definitely flaunt my fat, but I'm of "a certain age" (51 and counting) so I do dress appropriately. I also have a professional demeanor to maintain. It's just that my fashion statement is that a few hundred pounds of extra fat does a body good. A lifetime of obesity has made me a better, more creative and more independent woman. So I walk tall and carry my fat with pride because I'm just vain enough to think my fat looks good on me, and I do dress well and try to maintain good posture. Methinx also that this warm jiggly fat makes me so much more sensual too. So I generally wear form-fitting outfits that hug my large curves and make no secret of the fact that I own a big fat ass, big fat belly, big fat breasts etc. And if my fat happens to bounce around as I walk, that feels pretty good too. I'm very good to my fat, and it's very good to me.




God I wish I could have met someone like you 20 or 30 years ago. I have never been in a relationship with a BBW who actually liked, or at least accepted being fat. I am in my third marriage and I thought this one would work out with her slowly gaining over time. I'll spare the long story, but she had gotten up to 225 earlier this year, but was very unhappy about it. Yesterday she had weight loss surgery. I can still hardly believe it's done. She was just getting to a size I could be satisfied with. But like I said, she was very unhappy about it. So now she gets to be happy and I don't. Seems to be the story of my life.

Rock on Sue! You and your husband are very lucky!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 14, 2009)

fatterxisxhotter said:


> Is this what you're referring to? :happy:



OH hell yes thats just the ticket!:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 14, 2009)

Silver Fox said:


> God I wish I could have met someone like you 20 or 30 years ago. I have never been in a relationship with a BBW who actually liked, or at least accepted being fat. I am in my third marriage and I thought this one would work out with her slowly gaining over time. I'll spare the long story, but she had gotten up to 225 earlier this year, but was very unhappy about it. Yesterday she had weight loss surgery. I can still hardly believe it's done. She was just getting to a size I could be satisfied with. But like I said, she was very unhappy about it. So now she gets to be happy and I don't. Seems to be the story of my life.
> 
> Rock on Sue! You and your husband are very lucky!



......she had weight loss surgery at 225? That has got to be one of the biggest feats of lazyness I have ever seen. 

I thought my friend who weighed 340 was nuts for getting WLS when she can lose weight naturally, but 225 is relatively small compared to a lot of people.

Hell, I have a friend who weighs 225 only because she doesn't exercise at all....all your wife had to do was go running a few times and she would have been better off.

Now granted, if your wife has a disability or a very big disease that prevents her from exercising, then its a much different story....however if there's nothing wrong with her, you got screwed dude.

Sorry to be so blunt but this just astounds me.


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 15, 2009)

I guess you could chalk it up to laziness and a lack of willpower. But knowing how I am about certain things, it is not so simple. Each of us has insided us something which causes us to either do things we wish we wouldn't or prevents us from doing things we wish we would. After dealing with this for 55 years, I understand it fairly well. 

Yes, technically she could have lost the weight on her own. She did it in the past and lost over 50 pounds. But of course she gained it all back and then some in about a year. And she has tried several times since. Sometimes she would lose a noticeable amount and sometimes just a little and of course each itme gain it back plus a little more. Each time she'd go on a diet I knew how it would end up so I was never concerned and looked forward to the additional weight whe would no doubt gain.

But of course this is much different. Her surgery was Wednesday morning. She hasn't eaten anything since dinner Tuesday night and it is now Saturday morning. She has had some Jello, chicken broth and a popscicle, but that's it. She will be on a liquid diet for at least two weeks and then gradually introduce solid food. The doctor estimated that the capacity of her stomach is around 300cc now. She had what is called a "Gastric Sleeve" procedure in which they remove most of the stomach leaving basically just a long tube. 

There is a possibility that this could end up backfiring on her though. There is a chance that she could stretch it out some again and actually gain all the weight back. I know full well that it is her own body and she has the right to do with it what she wants, but from my own selfish point of view I hope she does gain it all back and more. I am still angry about this and am not sure how this is going to play out. We've been married for 8 years and it has been mostly very good until this.

I'm sorry to bore everyone with this, but I have no one to talk to this about. Her mother came to stay with us to help take care of her post op. The only way my wife was able to have this surgery in the first place is her parents offered to pay for it so I am not too fond of them right now.

This just sucks!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 15, 2009)

Silver Fox said:


> I guess you could chalk it up to laziness and a lack of willpower. But knowing how I am about certain things, it is not so simple. Each of us has insided us something which causes us to either do things we wish we wouldn't or prevents us from doing things we wish we would. After dealing with this for 55 years, I understand it fairly well.
> 
> Yes, technically she could have lost the weight on her own. She did it in the past and lost over 50 pounds. But of course she gained it all back and then some in about a year. And she has tried several times since. Sometimes she would lose a noticeable amount and sometimes just a little and of course each itme gain it back plus a little more. Each time she'd go on a diet I knew how it would end up so I was never concerned and looked forward to the additional weight whe would no doubt gain.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't wish your wife to gain the weight back, the same way I hope my formerly 340 pound friend doesn't gain it all back. Because they had this procedure, their stomach systems are now much more fragile now and eating the wrong things could lead to something worse.

If you're this unhappy in your marriage I suggest you seek help immediately. You and your wife got married because you connect with each other, not just in the bedroom but in books, movies, music, places to go, etc. If you can't sit and watch a movie with her because she lost weight, that's not her fault.

Again, sorry to be blunt but its just weight....she's still the same person inside.


----------



## Amarillowave (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a tuxedo that i bought when I had a 32" waist. Now that I have a 36" waist, whenever I put it on, the bulge over the waistband is significant. I was a bit embarrassed at first, but now, other than having to suck it in so much, i kind of like it.


----------



## nottobig (Oct 24, 2009)

I dated a woman, a bit plump, but with an absolutely sexy large hips. As you might suppose from the way I said that, I thought she was hot, and her figure magnificent.

She informed me she was planning to have lipo on her hips, butt, etc. and how much she was looking forward to being "normal". I found this bothered me greatly, and stopped dating her.

Refecting on it, it was not that I felt my opinion should count, but more that she hated a physical feature that I liked so much. The contrast in value/opinion was much bigger (pardon the pun) than the physical issue. 

I think it is something that I would handle better today, but it would probably still break the relationship. Of course, we had been dating for a while but not engaged or married, so those relationship bonds were not so strong.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 28, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...



VA Va Vooom! Hot to the nth degree.


----------



## tjw1971 (Oct 28, 2009)

I mean, there are what? 4 billion people plus on this planet to choose from? So why settle for someone who you'd find that frustrating?!

It's really not about (or shouldn't be about) whether or not the woman "valued your opinion" of what's attractive on her body ... 

But like you say, it's simply a case where she made it *clear* that she has a strong DISLIKE for the very things you LIKE about her looks. Sometimes I think this is a sad commentary on society as a whole; We're so concerned about looking as much like "everyone else" as possible, we don't stop to consider that the real beauty is in what makes us DIFFERENT.




nottobig said:


> I dated a woman, a bit plump, but with an absolutely sexy large hips. As you might suppose from the way I said that, I thought she was hot, and her figure magnificent.
> 
> She informed me she was planning to have lipo on her hips, butt, etc. and how much she was looking forward to being "normal". I found this bothered me greatly, and stopped dating her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ2d (Oct 28, 2009)

nottobig said:


> I dated a woman, a bit plump, but with an absolutely sexy large hips. As you might suppose from the way I said that, I thought she was hot, and her figure magnificent.
> 
> She informed me she was planning to have lipo on her hips, butt, etc. and how much she was looking forward to being "normal". I found this bothered me greatly, and stopped dating her.
> 
> ...




I would have stopped dating her too. If the person you're with doesn't value your opinions, needs, wants, desires than they are not worth being with. I think FAs really need to learn this and stop thinking of themselves as "along for the ride" or irrelevant somehow and that it's all about her. I think maybe a workshop for FAs not settling in a relationship may be needed at a future bash.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am still trying to take it all in,my late husband never commented on my size,either positive or negative,I was 140lbs when we married and around 200-210 when he passed away in august 2003,save for a brief encounter two years ago have been alone since,It would take a lot of persuading that I could be sexy looking at my current size .


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 31, 2009)

nottobig said:


> I dated a woman, a bit plump, but with an absolutely sexy large hips. As you might suppose from the way I said that, I thought she was hot, and her figure magnificent.
> 
> She informed me she was planning to have lipo on her hips, butt, etc. and how much she was looking forward to being "normal". *I found this bothered me greatly, and stopped dating her.*
> 
> ...


 
I am only wondering, since the post does not say, did you let your GF know that you loved her hips and she was the kind of "normal" you wanted? I'm not saying that would have changed her mind, since once a person hates something about themselves, it takes a near miracle to change her/his mind, but it may have had some effect.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> I am only wondering, since the post does not say, did you let your GF know that you loved her hips and she was the kind of "normal" you wanted? I'm not saying that would have changed her mind, since once a person hates something about themselves, it takes a near miracle to change her/his mind, but it may have had some effect.



I had to wonder, too, if he told her exactly why he was breaking it off or if he left her confused.


----------



## jason'sgottenfat (Nov 3, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...


you are pretty gorgeous,...when I am back home in WA we should hang out!
Jason


----------



## fatcow3h (Nov 27, 2009)

i love to flaunt my little belly, especially at ball games and outdoor activiites.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 27, 2009)

fatcow3h said:


> i love to flaunt my little belly, especially at ball games and outdoor activiites.



that's wonderful, confidence is always a good thing


----------



## FAinPA (Nov 28, 2009)

> i love to flaunt my little belly, especially at ball games and outdoor activiites.



That's where we get the most excited about being fat show-offs! As evidenced by this photo of mrs. fainpa at Dover Speedway on a beautiful June afternoon. Oh, the tailgating from sun-up to sun-down. Filling the bellies _and_ exposing them! 
:smitten: 

View attachment racedims.jpg


----------



## jennam (Dec 3, 2009)

My dream would be to hang out with a bunch of other gainers/feedees--and go out for dinner in snug revealing clothes! Maybe someday. :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 3, 2009)

Love tight clothes on a fattie!!!


----------



## jennam (Dec 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Love tight clothes on a fattie!!!



Oooooo...I love it that I am even considered a fattie! I'm a fat girl in tight clothes.... I love the way that sounds and makes me feel! :blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jan 16, 2010)

jennam said:


> My dream would be to hang out with a bunch of other gainers/feedees--and go out for dinner in snug revealing clothes! Maybe someday. :eat1:



Would be totally awsome to see you go out in a too-tight tube top (say that five times fast! ) and some cut-off jeans and watch the jiggling fat flow over the top!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 17, 2010)

jennam said:


> My dream would be to hang out with a bunch of other gainers/feedees--and go out for dinner in snug revealing clothes! Maybe someday. :eat1:



We used to hold meetups in Long Island....maybe we should do that again lol


----------



## SuperGuyver (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing encounter.I often checkout ssbbws at the shnucks down from my house.I also had a strange encounter with a women who mistakened me for a girl and even muttered under her breath"That girl really should layoff the donuts".I got "excited" there at the store.That was about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2011)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...





AlethaBBW said:


> Ohhh yeah, you are one hot little slurp, girlie.
> 
> I pretty much never wear sleeves anymore. I let the arm rolls greet the world each day.



You're both beautiful and just exude huggability.:happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 26, 2011)

SuperGuyver said:


> Sounds like an amazing encounter.I often checkout ssbbws at the shnucks down from my house.I also had a strange encounter with a women who mistakened me for a girl and even muttered under her breath"That girl really should layoff the donuts".I got "excited" there at the store.That was about 5 weeks ago.



Congrats on recognizing the one year anniversary of when this thread originally died.


----------



## louisaml (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't really flaunt it until I moved up to NH and started hanging out with the right people. I flaunt it whenever I can now. I don't care what people think. I get lots of compliments and I loves it. I even bought a bikini for the summer. I would love to flaunt it more, but it has been so darn cold up here. I am still stuck in hoodies and sweatpants. I just bought a kickin summer wardrobe of tube tops and dresses, see the fashion thread. I cant wait to get to 350-400 and show off my body in a tube top and mini skirt. If thin women can get away with it then so can I. Fat seas ahoy.:eat1:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 20, 2011)

i find that even though i don mean to my belly seems to be on display all the time. im just not ready to give up some of my more awesome looking tshirts. 
my belly was hanging out 3 times today. once i was reaching for something and my whole belly came pouring out at the store. i dont know if anyone say but if they did they got a nice stretchmarked show.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

You guys have more courage than I do. I just can't bring myself to show myself like that in public. I haven't reached that level of self-acceptance yet. That and it's still cold here.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey chaotic, looking plump!  
Now just move the camera a little further down. >D j/k


----------



## sassysteph (Apr 30, 2011)

I have found that I am more self-confident in tight and/or revealing clothes now (5'2 160lbs) than I was 30lbs ago. Then, I didnt look chubby unless I wore something tight. So, I wore loose tops to hide the chub. Now, there is no hiding it, so I were the same tops I did back then, but they are not loose anymore, and I love the way I look and feel in them!


----------



## Tracii (May 7, 2011)

Nice chub there Anthony!!!:wubu:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (May 8, 2011)

thank you i have really been pusshing myself to gain alot more lately.
im a fat man and damn proud


----------



## b0nnie (May 11, 2011)

I like to wear my clothes really fitted, I don't care what other people think...if they don't like it they can look away...I like how I look and feel and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## thefaa21 (May 12, 2011)

I think it's great when girls with curves wear tight/ form fitting clothes. It shows they have confidence with their body and I love that. It's always such a bummer to see bigger girls wear unflattering baggy clothes when they could look so much better if they were just proud of their curves.


----------



## WillSpark (May 15, 2011)

Given that I've been on a swim team since I was around 6, I really haven't had much qualms when it came to taking clothing off especially in situations when it came to getting wet. After spending the majority of your summers in a speedo you really stop caring so much. That said, sometimes I do get a little self conscious about clothes hugging way too close, but part of that is actually more about my nipples. They're perky little things and it bugs me, but for the most part I'm generally indifferent about the extra around my waist and all that. If you're self-conscious, that's going to affect you much more than any amount of extra poundage will. I'd rather be confident and flaunt it for the FFAs in the room than care about what the shallow people think, because I don't care what those kinds of people think about any other aspect of my life, so why should I care about what they think about my body?


----------



## Roy C. (May 23, 2011)

I have recently went back to wearing my pants under my belly. I find it a bit uncomfortable when my shirt is unable to contain my belly and it sneaks out. Years ago this would not bother me, but does now. I do see quite a few fat guys sporting the exposed belly these days, it makes me feel a little better....


----------



## BigFA (Jun 7, 2011)

As I have grown fatter, I find myself getting more comfortable with flaunting my weight. Wearing tight t-shirts in the neighborhood that emphasizes how fat my chest and belly has become is something I have started doing which I never would have done a few years ago. And walking upright, sticking my belly out as far as it will go is something I have also started to enjoy. I like to imagine that there are some FFA's out there that are really enjoying the sight of a "fatter" me, and the thought that my neighbors might be saying to themselves "My God, he is getting so fat!" is a real turn-on.


----------



## freshmanbelly911 (Jul 19, 2011)

just bought a very snug tshirt at a thrift store with cookie monster on it that say "me want cookies." It exposes a bit of my lower belly and love handles and went to Burger King wearing it and sat down and had a large milkshake and whopper meal.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

I split my pants this morning getting ready for work, so I wore a dress instead. It made me look quite a bit larger than I do in pants and a top. At first I was trying to suck in, which is impossible, but after a while I just let it all hang out. I kinda of enjoyed walking around with my belly out in front of me I actually got a few comments on how pretty and happier I looked, which suprised me. And only one comment on my recent weight gain from my boss that I just blew off.


----------



## joey86 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love girls that are proud to show their fat in public... Appron belly in a bikini? sexy as hell


----------



## cygnus (Dec 17, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I split my pants this morning getting ready for work, so I wore a dress instead. It made me look quite a bit larger than I do in pants and a top. At first I was trying to suck in, which is impossible, but after a while I just let it all hang out. I kinda of enjoyed walking around with my belly out in front of me I actually got a few comments on how pretty and happier I looked, which suprised me.



Maybe your co-workers thought you looked more festive with your newly visible "holiday fat" showing.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 17, 2011)

cygnus said:


> Maybe your co-workers thought you looked more festive with your newly visible "holiday fat" showing.



Then I guess "festive" is going to be the new descriptive term for me I'm always ready for a feast.


----------



## ssbbwlover154 (Dec 21, 2011)

Big girls with bigger confidence are the best.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 2, 2012)

Amen to that. There is nothing sexier than an attractive woman like AmyJo confidently flaunting her weight and wearing clothing that emphasises how big and beautiful she is. So hot.:wubu:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 2, 2012)

BigFA said:


> Amen to that. There is nothing sexier than an attractive woman like AmyJo confidently flaunting her weight and wearing clothing that emphasises how big and beautiful she is. So hot.:wubu:



Thank you BIGFA, that definitely raises my moral


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm kind of one foot in, one out about flaunting it. I visited a feeder from online a few weeks ago, and he convinced me to walk down the street with my tummy hanging over the waistband of my leggings. We were just playing silly buggers, enjoying the giggle and seeing who noticed, but I felt mixed about it. I was wearing a tunic that covered my stomach, but I was very aware of how it felt hanging out, swaying as I walked. It was fun because it was with him, and it didn't last long, but I definitely wouldn't get anything out of it doing it on my own.

I think my ideal way of flaunting fat is wearing very tight clothing that covers but accentuates it, rather than it bulging out. Like tight sleeves on fat arms, leggings that show my tighs, etc. I quite like wearing a form-fitting control top over leggings, which really hugs my stomach and defines it, while wearing something loose like a cardy over that. Not outright 'here it is', but the suggestion when people look close enough. Feeling sexy without it being scandalous, I suppose.


----------



## NOLAman (Mar 10, 2012)

This is the only place I've "flaunted" just hit 200 lbs for the first time, and still deciding how I feel about it.


----------



## Expando (May 24, 2012)

vermillion said:


> i like to show off my fatty arms
> i am no stranger to being sleeveless or that tight little capped sleeves that pinch your fat together...
> 
> here's a pretty typical shirt for me...



I love that!

It always gets my attention!


----------



## dbizzle (Jun 5, 2013)

The pool is the best place for me. I went to a friends pool party, and although I wasn't the fattest one, I was the fattest guy who took off my shirt. I kept getting stared at by this really skinny couple, lol I loved it xD wait till they see me next year


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 5, 2013)

flaunting it everywhere since i became fat at the age of 6 as in doing everything everywhere everyone else did all of the time  it's not a fetish for me. it's how i live.


----------



## BigFA (Jun 6, 2013)

Superodalisque:

The photo of you in the white cocktail dress is absolutely gorgeous. So glad you like yourself the way you are. You are truly beautiful and I am smitten.:smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 8, 2013)

i have some jeans that I think I am going to wear to work on monday. They aren't very old, but they have holes forming on the inside if the thigh area. I just want to see what kind of reactions I get.


----------



## Seiger23 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sometimes Ill wear a slightly smaller shirt. Not too small to be obviously ill fitted- but enough that you can see my gut bounce when I walk.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 12, 2013)

I wore my jeans to work Monday, suprisingly nothing out of the ordinary happened. Just one co-worker commented om how my butt looked in them. I guess I need to try harder next time


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2013)

I am going to an event in November and the theme is Masquerade of the Burlesque type as my faux corset top is a bit short pretty sure I am gonna be flaunting bits a bit scared about that actually


----------



## FA_Eric (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm new on this site--- and am so thoroughly enjoying reading these posts and replies. I love it when fat women flaunt their fat when they can. It is so cool to be part of a community of FAs and fat women who who are so confident and so accepting of their beautiful, sexy fat. I really love it when women with plump arms wear sleeveless shirts and dresses, showing off their assets with confidence! I love it when women with squishy rolls of fat show it off by letting it flow out from too-tight pants or a short blouse. Be brace until it becomes the norm!


----------



## FA_Eric (Jul 20, 2017)

That was supposed to say be brace until it becomes the norm.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 21, 2017)

Not sure I was flaunting my fat rolls today but a guy did a double take as I was coming out of WalMart as he was headed in and ran smack dab into a shopping cart.
Poor guy had to have ended up with a few bruises.


----------



## landshark (Jul 22, 2017)

This is a great thread and proves Tracii has been the real deal for a long time here on Dims! I'd also like to welcome FA_Eric as a new comer to the site and thanks for reviving this thread.

My wife doesn't openly flaunt her fat, but she has started wearing leggings with tops that drape down to just below her butt. It's amazing. For a plus size woman of her weight, my wife actually has a relatively small waist and the tops she wears often naturally cling to her sides and the curve in her lower back. The result is this BUTT that you can't miss. It's just out there and commands a second look. As I mentioned on my "Observations and Reactions" thread, guys and girls alike sometimes seem to want to get in on it. 

She is still uneasy with her weight but when she dresses in a style that naturally complements her body the results are nothing short of stunning.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 22, 2017)

Tracii is a great woman and very beautiful.I've dressed pretty conservatively for many years up until the last few.Have always been nudged by my husband and more tank tops and even some snug tops.If people don't like than don't look and keep you're comments to yourself.


----------



## FA_Eric (Jul 22, 2017)

To Hapilly_Married- thanks for the kind welcome! To Tracy, although it's possible that your wounded warrior was shocked by seeing your body- had it occurred to you that he might he's closet fat admirer? In our society where fat women are so disparaged, and ad a result many fat women-tragically- do not accept their beautiful sexy bodies. The impact of fat disparagement is devastating for many women. As a Far admirer who knows what he likes, on the one hand but wants to be respectful and sensitive to the feelings of others on the other hand- I have found that complimenting a woman I have never met about her looks can be taken as an act of disrespect (after all, there is more to a woman than her looks) which is precisely the opposite reaction than was my intent. So here's the question for this forum: in the event one encounters a fat sexy woman one finds very beautiful, how do you women want men to speak to that? I expect that fat women who confidently accept and enjoy their size and lifestyle appreciate explicit compliments about their beauty. But what about fat women who have yet to learn to appreciate their bodies? How do they take such compliments? In the negative? For a FA concerned to treat all people with respect, what suggestions do fat women have as to complimenting fat women they have never before met?


----------



## Tracii (Jul 22, 2017)

Eric I have been at this game for a long time so I know when a guy likes what he sees.
Closeted or not.
He made eye contact and smiled so I smiled back. I guess he turned to get a look from the back side and in doing so ran into an oncoming shopping cart.
Since gaining I have always been very bottom heavy pear so wide hips always get looks and comments.
I'm used to that.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 23, 2017)

My suggestion would be to treat us like anyone else.The physical side is always the first thing to attract each other.After that hopefully you'd like to get to know us.Building a real relationship and fall in love.It happened between my husband and I in a different way.We went to high school together,were friendly than but not until a few years later (and a few pounds for me)that we began to date,and the rest is history as they say.Resepect is key also I suppose.


----------



## landshark (Jul 23, 2017)

FA_Eric said:


> To Hapilly_Married- thanks for the kind welcome! To Tracy, although it's possible that your wounded warrior was shocked by seeing your body- had it occurred to you that he might he's closet fat admirer? In our society where fat women are so disparaged, and ad a result many fat women-tragically- do not accept their beautiful sexy bodies. The impact of fat disparagement is devastating for many women. As a Far admirer who knows what he likes, on the one hand but wants to be respectful and sensitive to the feelings of others on the other hand- I have found that complimenting a woman I have never met about her looks can be taken as an act of disrespect (after all, there is more to a woman than her looks) which is precisely the opposite reaction than was my intent. So here's the question for this forum: *in the event one encounters a fat sexy woman one finds very beautiful, how do you women want men to speak to that?* I expect that fat women who confidently accept and enjoy their size and lifestyle appreciate explicit compliments about their beauty. But what about fat women who have yet to learn to appreciate their bodies? How do they take such compliments? In the negative? For a FA concerned to treat all people with respect, what suggestions do fat women have as to complimenting fat women they have never before met?



This has been discussed at great length here on Dims. Not surprisingly there is a healthy variety of opinions on the matter but generally speaking you talk to a fat girl the way you'd talk to any girl.

This is something I struggled with early on as I started dating bigger girls. I felt they needed to know that I was okay with their body/weight as if asking them out wasn't confirmation enough. It led to some fairly embarrassing setbacks and being outright dismissed by some girls I was really interested in. Thankfully I was able to refine my delivery to the point when/if the subject came up (Read: if I was directly asked about what attracted me to a person) I was able to answer in an honest but diplomatic way. Beginning with "I have physical preferences like most guys do and you just align nicely to those preferences" was a lot more effective than, "I just like fat girls." 

Imagine that.

As MeganLynn said, respect is a crucial ingredient. As you're getting to know someone you likely haven't learned how she feels about her body and how she reacts to compliments (especially specific ones) so the decent to do is just tell her she looks beautiful and respect her as you learn more about her. The more you get to know her the more things in that area open up.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2017)

Also, think about, would you rather someone was dating you because you are blonde/tall/italian/etc, or because they are attracted to the particular magic combination that is you? Generally people don't like being reduced to a category, all the more when it comes to romance. 

So you never want to imply "I like fat women, you are fat and a woman, so you fit the criteria."


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't really flaunt my fat, my fat kind of flaunts itself.


----------



## landshark (Jul 24, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> I don't really flaunt my fat, my fat kind of flaunts itself.



Self flaunting fat! A.K.A. SFF. That's the best kind!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a habit of doing that lately,tank top I wore to work was a bit smug in the tummy area.0


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 24, 2017)

Smug and snug also!Typo on that!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I have a habit of doing that lately,tank top I wore to work was a bit smug in the tummy area.0



That Friendly's ice cream is really going somewhere. *poke poke*


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 24, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> I don't really flaunt my fat, my fat kind of flaunts itself.



Ha, same here! Ever since my belly started really pushing past my bustline there is no hiding it. Or the fact that it's getting harder to sit in a lot of restaurant chairs now.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Ha, same here! Ever since my belly started really pushing past my bustline there is no hiding it. Or the fact that it's getting harder to sit in a lot of restaurant chairs now.



So true. My shirts all of a sudden got shorter too. My once very innocuous muffin top has turned into a three layer cake top.


----------



## traceg (Jul 24, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I wore my jeans to work Monday, suprisingly nothing out of the ordinary happened. Just one co-worker commented om how my butt looked in them. I guess I need to try harder next time



I think maybe your coworkers are visually impaired


----------



## traceg (Jul 24, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> So true. My shirts all of a sudden got shorter too. My once very innocuous muffin top had turned into a three layer cake top.



"Poke poke" wonder how that happened


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 24, 2017)

traceg said:


> "Poke poke" wonder how that happened



I can think of a few reasons.


----------



## traceg (Jul 24, 2017)

Lol and im pretty sure DQ might be near the top. Though im a pretty big fan of the blizzard myself


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 25, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Self flaunting fat! A.K.A. SFF. That's the best kind!



You mil guys and your acronyms


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jul 25, 2017)

I love wearing basketball jerseys, like that one, because I get to show off my shoulders, arms and chest. I bought that jersey a year ago and it's tighter on me now. My belly gets to hang free and is covered enough especially if I happen to eat a lot. 
I've never worn clothes so small that my belly sticks out underneath for people to see. I figure the profile of my belly in whatever I'm wearing is enough visual. A part of me is still somewhat self-conscious about my gain. I'm at my heaviest and bigger than some people in my close circle of friends who were bigger than me before. In the 3 months I've been djing at that bar in the photo, that was the first time I showed how big I am. There are no bbw or bhm at that place. 
I was at a BBQ earlier that day and had a good amount of drinks by the time that photo was taken. I knew I was going to eat a lot that day but still held back because I had a 5-hour dj set ahead of me. I didn't eat as much as I would have if I didn't have to be there. I didn't hold back for my maximum comfort which is in that jersey. 
I have another jersey that I've had for years that I have to peel myself out of because it's so tight on me. I remember when I used to wonder when I'd outgrow it. I don't have to wonder anymore. 

View attachment 20116855_10159208204350637_4807109591519320808_o.jpg


----------



## landshark (Jul 25, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You mil guys and your acronyms



That's right. Half of what makes the military so effective is the use of acronyms (EUAs). I've attained my acronym development certification (ADC) in order to ensure future career opportunities (FCOs) continue to develop.


----------



## Tad (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm sure it wouldn't meet military standards, but I'd propose *fl*aunting *u*'r *f*at = FLUF ;-)


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 25, 2017)

happily_married said:


> That's right. Half of what makes the military so effective is the use of acronyms (EUAs). I've attained my acronym development certification (ADC) in order to ensure future career opportunities (FCOs) continue to develop.



lol! Perfect response


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jul 27, 2017)

I loved reading the posts, but I really was hoping for more photos.

Gosh you gals flaunt your fat just by posting - really! 

My imagination is fortunately alive and well. 

Photos are always welcome though.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 29, 2017)

We all know what you do with those pics so thats why we don't post them. LOLOL


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll second that,it's why I took down some pics.Think less will be going up in the future.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 29, 2017)

Its like they don't know how to be decent.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 30, 2017)

My fat flaunted itself today.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear that Amanda.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jul 30, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> My fat flaunted itself today.



Please share the details of this fat flaunting.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Amanda.



It was not particularly ideal or discrete this time. :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Jul 30, 2017)

So you are saying you made a pig out of yourself in public !!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> So you are saying you made a pig out of yourself in public !!



Not exactly, though I have never really been shy about eating in public anyway. I just don't see the point. It's not like I not demonstrably bigger than I was a year ago. I didn't get that way from skimping on dessert or anything else for that matter. 

We were out and when I got up to get a drink my shirt kind of rode up quite a bit. My very full beer belly flaunted itself.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jul 30, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Not exactly, though I have never really been shy about eating in public anyway. I just don't see the point. It's not like I not demonstrably bigger than I was a year ago. I didn't get that way from skimping on dessert or anything else for that matter.
> 
> We were out and when I got up to get a drink my shirt kind of rode up quite a bit. My very full beer belly flaunted itself.



Sounds adorable


----------



## Tad (Jul 31, 2017)

Not deliberately flaunting, but all the same ....

My new job is just shy of 20km from home, and I've committed to biking there at least a couple of times a week while the weather cooperates. I'm fat enough that this results in a lot of sweating, and I'm mostly bald so the sweat runs down my scalp and forehead, and by half-way through the ride my eyebrows are no longer up to the task of keeping it out of my eyes. Sweat in your eyes sucks, of course.

So whenever I hit a red light I end up pulling up my shirt to mop my forehead (or if it is going to be a long enough red light I take off my helmet and mop the full top of my head). In the process of course baring my belly to the nearby cars. Not something normally I'd care to do, but unless I start carrying a washcloth tucked into a pocket, I suspect I'll keep doing it, out of necessity.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe wear a sweatband or a bandana tied around your forehead? My face sweats a lot too. My brother in law showed up to help my parents move with a bandana tied around his forehead, and I was both jealous and felt dumb for not thinking of that myself!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 13, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Not exactly, though I have never really been shy about eating in public anyway. I just don't see the point. It's not like I not demonstrably bigger than I was a year ago. I didn't get that way from skimping on dessert or anything else for that matter.
> 
> We were out and when I got up to get a drink my shirt kind of rode up quite a bit. My very full beer belly flaunted itself.



Nice! Bellies need fresh air too 

I don't deliberately flaunt but the dresses I wear kind of cling to my belly rolls or back fat anyway. So they get flaunted a bit regardless. I also live where it's hot, so lots of sleeveless clothing to show off my FLABulous arms


----------



## Tracii (Sep 13, 2017)

I can't believe Amanda would let her bare belly show like that.LOL


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 13, 2017)

beep beep x0


----------



## Tracii (Sep 13, 2017)

There is a point where flaunting becomes not being able to hide your fat.
Its just everywhere and if people think its sexy the thats fine.


----------



## Mcfc (Oct 2, 2017)

Not intentional but I do it all the time in work. I've put on just shy of 90 lbs in a year (not on purpose, I work right next to a KFC and McDonald's and the place I work sells really cheap sweets and cakes)and have had to upgrade my uniform more than once. Having been a small. 

Not the large uniform doesn't fit me anymore and I can't even zip up my fleece plus my belly keeps poking out from under the polo shirt we have to wear. Will need to speak to my supervisor but it's so embarrassing having to ask her for another new one.


----------

